# Poker anyone?



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2013)

My brother wanted a poker table. So I made him one.... 


http://i.Rule #2/3I7t0l.jpg
Birch plywood cut out and dry fit.

http://i.Rule #2/HPqXHl.jpg
Green foam for the arm rests and I covered it with faux Alligator skin.
http://i.Rule #2/t02uZl.jpg
just making sure it will fit in the room, and still have enough room to walk around the table. 
http://i.Rule #2/TkbFml.png
All done...10 people can play comfortably, and everyone has 24" of space in front of them for room to move.....

He originally wanted to do an oval but after laying it out, it just didn't look right. So we came up with that design after a few other tries of other designs. That took the most time. The felt in the middle is replaceable too. Just unbolt it and change out the material. That's in case "someone" makes a mess of it.

I was going to make one for myself but I didn't have enough room to set it up. Oh well. Maybe next time.....


it only took a few hours to cut it all out and assemble it. poker every thursday at my brother's house!!! who's in?

Reactions: Like 13 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2013)

Played poker last Thursday. Man it has been a long time since I played. I kinda miss the game. I used to play quite a bit online till the gubment decided they wanted some action and couldn't get it, so they declared it illegal.
Oh well...saves me money in the long run for more wood. o_O

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SirTonka (Oct 28, 2013)

Poker table looks good Marc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 28, 2013)

This is an awesome table. Your brother will have a lot of fun entertaining with that. Deal em up!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tykemo (Oct 29, 2013)

Finally a poker table with room for the players. Awesome Marc! It's nice, real nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 29, 2013)

It's threads like this one where I really get depressed about losing the Likes. I guess some new members would look at the thread and think WTF why didn't this project get any attention but this project had a bazillion likes, mine among them. So - I added it back. Nice job Marc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm not too worried, but all we gotta do is just keep moving forward man....there will be more.

I built it, they will come... :)


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 13, 2017)

No cup holders? Where would I put my diet coke while pulling all the chips in?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 13, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> No cup holders? Where would I put my diet coke while pulling all the chips in?



I'm sure @ripjack13 will tell you where to stick that coke

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2017)

Drinks at the table go on the coasters on the racetrack.
Cans arent allowed though. They are dirty and the tops are contaminated with rat and mice feces and pee. So glassware only. 
Or in @Don Ratcliff 's case, a plastic sipee cup is acceptable....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 14, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Drinks at the table go on the coasters on the racetrack.
> Cans arent allowed though. They are dirty and the tops are contaminated with rat and mice feces and pee. So glassware only.
> Or in @Don Ratcliff 's case, a plastic sipee cup is acceptable....


Shut up...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 14, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Shut up...


Ya really mean one of those plastic tip over proof ones....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 14, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Ya really mean one of those plastic tip over proof ones....


Grrr

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

